# How do you post a poll?



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I see the 'Yes, post a poll with this thread' but I don't see any place to add the poll questions... thanks.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I see the 'Yes, post a poll with this thread' but I don't see any place to add the poll questions... thanks.


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_polls


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I see the 'Yes, post a poll with this thread' but I don't see any place to add the poll questions... thanks.


Hello there,

Yup, you will need to click the box beside it and input the number of options.
Once you click "submit new thread", it will redirect you to a new page to create the poll.

Ed


----------

